# What Turkey Type Are You Buying



## mollyanne (Nov 20, 2010)

Trader Joe's is selling "Fresh Brined Turkeys". How can that be when the brining process is only suppose to be going on for 24 hours? 

I didn't think to ask them that while I was there. I was too busy asking them why there was a separate section for Kosher Salt Brined and another section for Sea Salt Brined. She said that Kosher Salt seeps into the meat better. 

Then I had to google what the big diff is between Kosher Salt and Sea Salt...then I got even more confused. Sea Salt comes from the sea only (duh) and Kosher comes from either mines or sea and can be approved by Jewish priests or not. Table Salt comes only from underground mines and can be iodinized or not.

Some said it's all about texture as some prefer crunchy chunks and cooks can pinch it easier. Others say there is a taste difference but not after it's been heated.

I walked away turkeyless  mostly because I didn't want it to be over-brined...is that possible? 

Eek...I must make my decision today as time is running out.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2010)

Brining seems to be the latest "thing"  I can't imagine going to that much trouble and the chance of ruining my food with too much salt makes me cringe.

I'll stick to TNT roast turkey.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 20, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, Zhizara...brining is like a fad this year. It's the first time I've heard of it


----------



## Claire (Nov 20, 2010)

I hate to say it, but I buy the cheapest frozen 20 pound turkey I can find in the grocery store.  As my mother did.  It has never failed me.  I have, over the years, had many people sit at my table, from many walks of life and other cultures.  All have chowed down like the famine was going to start tomorrow.  If the breast is a little dry, well, that's why God invented gravy.  I keep saying I'm going, some day, to brine a fresh turkey, but in my world, experimentation isn't for big holiday meals.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 20, 2010)

A dead one.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2010)

Claire said:


> I hate to say it, but I buy the cheapest frozen 20 pound turkey I can find in the grocery store.  As my mother did.  It has never failed me.  I have, over the years, had many people sit at my table, from many walks of life and other cultures.  All have chowed down like the famine was going to start tomorrow.  If the breast is a little dry, well, that's why God invented gravy.  I keep saying I'm going, some day, to brine a fresh turkey, but in my world, experimentation isn't for big holiday meals.



You said it all.  I've been thinking about this while puttering around this morning, and I couldn't think of ever having a problem with turkey.  I agree, it's no time to experiment.  I just can't imagine ever going to so much trouble (just think of the logistics) with a huge bird that might or might not make a small improvement.  By my way of thinking, why would I want my turkey to soak up a bunch of salt.  Yeeech.

Thank you both for the backup.  I'm glad I'm not alone on this one.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 20, 2010)

I have been brining for years.  Food network chefs have been brining for many years, so it isn't a new fad.

If the brine is the right salinity it can be brined for quite a while.  The TJ's Turkey was probably brined, rinsed and packaged.

In grocery stores their rotisserie chicken comes to the store in a brine and has an uncooked shelf life of 10-15 days. They aren't overly salty to most, but it does make the meat softer.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 20, 2010)

In my TJ's there was a section for "brined" and a section for "Kosher"  I believe that it was a Kosher certified turkey, not a Kosher salt brined turkey, at least in my store.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2010)

While we're on the subject, deep fried turkey is another story.  A group of us who had no special place to go on holidays, always met up for a party on holidays.   A couple of times, DFT was made with a bunch of guys standing around helping each other do it right.  It was especially good eating, but unless there are a lot of people and more than one turkey, I can't see it.  

I can't imagine not having drippings for my gravy.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2010)

What are the benefits of brining that would justify so much work?


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 20, 2010)

Zhizara, I think the brining makes the meat more tender.

Bakechef, thank you for that clarification. I'm not positive now but I thought it was kosher brined. I would assume Kosher Turkey means using Kosher Salt. I'm confused. If it's not Kosher brined then what makes the turkey kosher?

One more thing: Doesn't salt draw out the moisture from meat? Thus brining would make it less juicy?


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 20, 2010)

I buy a fresh turkey from a local farm...killed the day before...I make an herb butter and rub in under the skin, I salt and pepper the outside and cavity, I put in some aromatics, I lay root veg in my pan and put the bird on top of them and roast. Delish.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Zhizara, I think the brining makes the meat more tender.
> 
> Bakechef, thank you for that clarification. I'm not positive now but I thought it was kosher brined. I would assume Kosher Turkey means using Kosher Salt. I'm confused. If it's not Kosher brined then what makes the turkey kosher?
> 
> One more thing: Doesn't salt draw out the moisture from meat? Thus brining would make it less juicy?



That's what I thought too.  

Here's a hilarious thought for the day.  Imagine me in my 7X8 kitchen with sink or some kind of container of brine, and a big, awkward, wet, slippery bird.  Just the thought of  that bird ricocheting around gave me a belly laugh.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not buying a turkey this year since my dad is hosting and he got a smoked turkey which is not on your list for voting.  He really enjoys the smoked turkey so he ordered it about 2 months ago! If I'm buying, I get the biggest cheapest frozen turkey I can.  I don't brine or oil. No one complains and there are little leftovers.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 20, 2010)

Kosher/ Kashrut certification is needed by the Abattoir sell the  meat as Kosher, here the turkey would have a metal seal on it. I think that all salt is Kosher so it must be called kosher for some other reason.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 20, 2010)

If we buy a Turkey it will be a bronze feather which is a cross between a standard white and a black turkey that is supposed to have originated from your wild bird.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 20, 2010)

Selkie said:


> A dead one.


Selkie mate where is your spirit of adventure.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I usually buy the cheapest one I can find. Preferably a fresh one. That just means a turkey that the store has mostly thawed out. I have bought several "fresh" turkeys that were still frozen in the center. They are more convenient.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2010)

Brining adds moisture and flavor to a turkey.  Cooking a brined turkey you will not have dry breast meat unless you seriously overcook it.

During brining the moisture in the turkey is less salty than the brine so there is an exchange of moisture between the turkey and the brine to equalize the saltiness.  This process draws the salted and flavored brine into the turkey resulting in a nicely flavored and moist bird.

I don't consider it a lot of work.  My effort in total is no more than 20 minutes or so to prepare the brine and chill it then to drop the bird into the brine the night before and take it out and rinse it Thursday morning.

To insure a moist bird, I don't stuff the turkey but make stuffing and bake it separately.

I use Alton Brown's Thanksgiving Turkey recipe for brining and roasting.  I've never had a bad result.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 20, 2010)

That's good info...thank you. Also, William Sonoma has a recipe for Dry Brining. Just when you thought it couldn't get more confusing, I have to throw Dry Brining into the mix here  Has anyone tried that?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 20, 2010)

Okay I'm on thin ice here with all you Turkey experts, this is how I do mine.
I make my stuffing using a base of minced fat belly pork, breadcrumbs eggs and anything else I fancy, I stuff the crop only then sew it up. I then wrap the legs in thick foil. I have a V shaped roasting trivet I place the bird breast down into it, stick halved onions into the chest cavity.
I turn it over and remove the foil for the last 30 to 40 mins, I then let it rest for 30 to 40 mins.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 20, 2010)

I go with a cheap frozen turkey myself.These are brined by way if injecting a saltwater solution in to the meat.The solution gets in there just fine.I have brined birds before and didn't notice anything different.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2010)

I started out brining Cornish Game Hens, then to a chicken.  I have yet to brine a turkey, no pot big enough!

I'm soon on my way to get my fresh, free range turkey parts I pre-ordered.  Last year I did a whole 20 lb free range, it was great and we had turkey forever. This year I ordered a whole breast from a 15 pounder, back, neck and giblets, I'll be watching while the butcher cuts my bird.  A friend of mine is getting the legs, thighs and wings for extras with his 15 lb turkey.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 20, 2010)

As I mentioned on another thread, my son is doing a 20lb bird on his Webber grill.  I have gladly passed the turkey baton to him, as it's always the most outstanding turkey *ever!*  I think he just gets the least expensive one, and injects it with Cajun marinade.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 20, 2010)

We usually buy the frozen turkeys. Unless our butcher offers up fresh.

Brining a Turkey for some would be considered over kill. Most frozen Turkeys are already injected with a brine solution. I think it comes down to what is available to you at the time. Or how you prefer your bird to be prepped.

Dry brining is easy. I like to after the birds been cleaned, to loosen the skin all around. Makes it easier to apply the rub. Wrassling  big birds kind of fun 
Take 1 cup of Kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, and dried sage. A nice poulty seasoning mix, add what you want. Mix it all together. Wrassle the bird. Brush on some olive oil to the skin and roast on a rack. Comes out flavorful and juicy every time.

Here's a few links on brining. 
Brining Technique For Cooking Meat and Chicken

Dad Cooks Dinner: Rotisserie Recipes on DadCooksDinner

Dad Cooks Dinner: Rotisserie Turkey, Dry Brined with Orange and Spices


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm kinda surprised I'm the only one getting a fresh turkey and that no one is getting a Butterball.  Actually, Im getting a fresh Butterball.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I'm kinda surprised I'm the only one getting a fresh turkey and that no one is getting a Butterball. Actually, Im getting a fresh Butterball.


 
I am getting a fresh turkey! Or at least the parts, my butcher appointment is @ 2 pm My Standard Time.

I'm the lone vote on: _Fresh or Frozen Organic or Free-Range_


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I'm kinda surprised I'm the only one getting a fresh turkey and that no one is getting a Butterball.  Actually, Im getting a fresh Butterball.



Butterballs are injected. If I can I try to find one that isn't or minimal. Purdue doesn't inject but I can't find one around here.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Butterballs are injected. If I can I try to find one that isn't or minimal. Purdue doesn't inject but I can't find one around here.




Patty, frozen Butterballs are injected.  Fresh Butterballs are not.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Patty, frozen Butterballs are injected.  Fresh Butterballs are not.




Not according to their web site. Butterball - Whole Turkey - Fresh Whole Turkey


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 20, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Brining adds moisture and flavor to a turkey. Cooking a brined turkey you will not have dry breast meat unless you seriously overcook it.
> 
> During brining the moisture in the turkey is less salty than the brine so there is an exchange of moisture between the turkey and the brine to equalize the saltiness. This process draws the salted and flavored brine into the turkey resulting in a nicely flavored and moist bird.
> 
> ...


 
Not to be argumentative, Andy, but when referring to brining, that term "adds flavor" really gets me. The brine is basically salty water and a few spices, which you can add during cooking. How can adding salt, add flavor? The flavor is already there. Salt just makes the mouth water which makes one perceive that there is more flavor. If you salted the bird with the same amount of sodium it picks up from brining, you would have the same thing. Brining also makes it harder to achieve crispy skin which is something I love, so, no brining for me.

We are told not to salt our beef before cooking because it draws the moisure out of the meat. Wouldn't a salty brine do the same thing to the bird? My sister in law swears by brining. She can keep her bird..lol!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> Not to be argumentative, Andy, but when referring to brining, that term "adds flavor" really gets me. The brine is basically salty water and a few spices, which you can add during cooking. How can adding salt, add flavor? The flavor is already there. Salt just makes the mouth water which makes one perceive that there is more flavor. If you salted the bird with the same amount of sodium it picks up from brining, you would have the same thing. Brining also makes it harder to achieve crispy skin which is something I love, so, no brining for me.
> 
> We are told not to salt our beef before cooking because it draws the moisure out of the meat. Wouldn't a salty brine do the same thing to the bird? My sister in law swears by brining. She can keep her bird..lol!




Rocky,

I use this recipe for brining and roasting my turkey.  As you can see, a brine is not limited to salt so flavor is not limited to saltiness.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 20, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Rocky,
> 
> I use this recipe for brining and roasting my turkey.  As you can see, a brine is not limited to salt so flavor is not limited to saltiness.



That's the one I have been using for a few years.  It is really good.  People really rave about my turkey, saying that it is the best that they have ever had.  

I always have crispy skin even when brining, I bake according to Alton's directions with great results.

I usually buy whatever frozen bird is the cheapest!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 20, 2010)

i got the best one of all. FREE. it is a young turkey about 12 pounds. don't know if it is injected or not. will have to check. gonna do a beer butt turkey with bacon. saw guy feri do on big bite. although he did to chicken , am sure it will work. just a bit different, and fun.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 21, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Rocky,
> 
> I use this recipe for brining and roasting my turkey. As you can see, a brine is not limited to salt so flavor is not limited to saltiness.


 Good looking recipe. I'll have to give it a try sometime.  Thanks..


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 21, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Kosher/ Kashrut certification is needed by the Abattoir sell the meat as Kosher, here the turkey would have a metal seal on it. I think that all salt is Kosher so it must be called kosher for some other reason.


 
I think we've had more than one conversation about "kosher" salt here that went on for pages.

And yes, all salts are in fact kosher, but if there is no rabinical supervision then the salt (any product) cannot be sold as kosher. The only reason the "kosher" salt is called kosher is because the large grain salt is used in kashering of the meat process so that is why it is called kosher.

As far as turkey. I bought Kosher turkey last year, and did not get to use it. So I guess I better use it this year. It is not brained per say. However it was salted and then it was washed.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 21, 2010)

A few weeks ago I bought 5 freshly butchered back yard raised chickens, which I refrigerated for a day before I froze them.  I will brine, and then roast an 8 pound chicken on Thursday.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 21, 2010)

babetoo said:


> i got the best one of all. FREE. it is a young turkey about 12 pounds. don't know if it is injected or not. will have to check. gonna do a beer butt turkey with bacon. saw guy feri do on big bite. although he did to chicken , am sure it will work. just a bit different, and fun.


 

checked and it has been injected. i am not suppose to have much salt. oh well.


----------



## MasteringToast (Nov 21, 2010)

*Salt*

I have brined and not brined and can't say I can tell any difference when baking/roasting a turkey.  I think if you roast with plenty of moisture, your turkey isn't going to be dry anyway.  I suspect if you were going to smoke a turkey (cook low, slow and LONG) then every bit of moisture you can get in the turkey would count.

Someone posted about salt drawing moisture out---- salt draws moisture to it.  That is if you put salt water inside the meat, it will draw more water to it.  That's why brining works...  But for the typical 3-4 hour turkey roast, I'm a big fan of 1) stuffing my turkey with pieces of fresh onion, celery, apple, garlic, carrot & parsnips, (and putting more around and under my bird) and 2) cooking it covered for roughly 2/3 of the cooking time...  Plenty of moisture every time.

Oh, and I'll vote for a fresh bird over frozen every time.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 21, 2010)

bethzaring said:


> A few weeks ago I bought 5 freshly butchered back yard raised chickens, which I refrigerated for a day before I froze them.  I will brine, and then roast an 8 pound chicken on Thursday.



How I would love to have some fresh back yard chickens Beth!!  One of my best childhood memories is my Grandma's roast chicken from her yard.  I've never had anything like it since.  WOW........an 8 lb. roast chicken sounds wonderful !


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2010)

babetoo said:


> checked and it has been injected. i am not suppose to have much salt. oh well.


 
Just don't salt it before you cook it, add all the rest of your spices, though!  Bet it comes out right, then.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 21, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just don't salt it before you cook it, add all the rest of your spices, though! Bet it comes out right, then.


 

you are probably right.


----------



## Debraj (Nov 21, 2010)

*Great info!*

I will be useing a frozen turkey this year because it is so much cheaper.I saw a show on americas test kithcen Where they coverd the turkey with salt pork and then wet cheese cloth.I cant rember the name of the technique, but was wondering if any of you have ever done such a thing?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2010)

Debraj said:


> I will be useing a frozen turkey this year because it is so much cheaper.I saw a show on americas test kithcen Where they coverd the turkey with salt pork and then wet cheese cloth.I cant rember the name of the technique, but was wondering if any of you have ever done such a thing?



Never imagined doing that.  I can't say if it's a good or bad idea but have been successful roasting turkeys for a long time without ever having to do that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2010)

Debraj said:


> I will be useing a frozen turkey this year because it is so much cheaper.I saw a show on americas test kithcen Where they coverd the turkey with salt pork and then wet cheese cloth.I cant rember the name of the technique, but was wondering if any of you have ever done such a thing?


 
I love America's Test Kitchen and have one of the cookbooks, but somtimes they are a bit over the top.  I just checked my cookbook and that method is not in there.  Just applying butter under the skin and melted butter over the top before roasting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2010)

Boy am I brainless...I got all excited seeing the packages of extra turkey gizzards and bought 2 of them.  I still plan on cooking them up for broth, but I won't be able to munch them!  I didn't find any extra necks, though!


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 22, 2010)

I've brined whatever turkey we got for the last 2 years, also using Alton Brown's recipe. 
We also melt butter, add a splash of white wine and garlic, then inject the bird
before cooking.
Hasn't done us wrong yet.
As for brand... price is what I go by. This year I bought the 39-cent-a-pound-with-$25-additional-purchase brand at Krogers.


----------



## qmax (Nov 22, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> I've brined whatever turkey we got for the last 2 years, also using Alton Brown's recipe.
> We also melt butter, add a splash of white wine and garlic, then inject the bird
> before cooking.
> Hasn't done us wrong yet.
> As for brand... price is what I go by. This year I bought the 39-cent-a-pound-with-$25-additional-purchase brand at Krogers.



I have brined for 7-8 years now.  ALWAYS ends up with a much moister meat.  And not salty.

The brines I have done have a lot of garlic, herbs and citrus (orange, lemon).

Gotta love osmosis.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 22, 2010)

I usually by a cheap, but unadulterated with injectable glop, frozen turkey.  Last year I had a hard time finding one.  

This year the only turkeys I could find that had no 'self basting' substance added were very expensive per pound, organic turkeys.  In my small town ordering fresh has been a dicey business... twice I have done this and both times the bird was less that fresh and I'm no longer willing to risk having to scramble to find a replacement. 

This year I have two frozen young turkeys with strange extras added before freezing.....


----------



## bakechef (Nov 22, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love America's Test Kitchen and have one of the cookbooks, but somtimes they are a bit over the top.  I just checked my cookbook and that method is not in there.  Just applying butter under the skin and melted butter over the top before roasting.



I love their recipes, but can agree that at times they can be overly fussy.

I do make their pumpkin cheesecake which involves spreading out the pumpkin on paper towels to get all the excess water out of it, it does produce a great cheesecake with the texture that I have been looking for.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 23, 2010)

We'll be heading down to our relatives on Thanksgiving Day.  Two different types of turkey will be served as usual.  One will be the dryer Western style turkey (which I prefer) and the other will be a very wet Central American style turkey with lots of broth.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm heading to my folk's place for Thanksgiving, so the kind of turkey I'll be eating... is someone elses!


----------



## TheMamma (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought the cheapest frozen closest to 14lb turkey I could find at the grocery store (HEB)..  I'll be brining it tonight and rubbing it with the "sticky chicken" spices (makes like a rostiserrie chicken) tomorrow and slow roasting it Thursday.  I use Alton Brown's brine, with the addition of orange peels.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 24, 2010)

Reading everyone's posts here has been so helpful. I ended up getting an all natural Fresh Young Turkey 20lb from Trader Joe's, vegetarian-fed, no antibiotics, that is already brined. I liked Alton Brown's recipe that was posted so I printed it off and will pick up after the brining part and follow it starting with the aromatics. Next year I might brine it myself if this one doesn't meet my expectations.

I learn a lot here in the Discuss Cooking Forum and I thank everyone for being so generous with their time and secrets.

Have a delicious Thanksgiving everyone!
.


----------

